# Does My Car Already Have the Trifecta Tune?



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh I can think of many things the CRUZE has but awesome acceleration is not one of them. As soon as you step on the gas the Cruise control disengages so I wouldn't know what to tell you. Why not try reaching out to the original owner if you can get their info and ask?


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Mine was a '14. Traded it. Is it a Dark Blue RS model?


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

The way you describe your vehicle, it does sound like you have a Trifecta tune on yours. You may be able to send WOT your VIN # and see if they issued a tune to your vehicle at one time. I don't think it is transferable though.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

If you, or anyone, is curious whether a vehicle you have purchased has a TRIFECTA calibration already installed on it, please feel free to message us your VIN at https://www.trifectaperformance.com/support


----------



## GastonGaudio (Sep 9, 2018)

thanks


----------

